# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] Πρόβλημα με ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας

## Sthol

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.Έχω έναν φούρνο της neff και το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι όταν γυρίζω τον διακόπτη προς τα δεξιά (είναι αυτός ο διακόπτης που τον πατάς και βγαίνει προς τα έξω και τον ξαναπατάς και μπαίνει μέσα) ναι μεν ανεβαίνει θερμοκρασία αλλά όχι σταθερά όπως πριν.Για παράδειγμα είμαι στους 180 βαθμούς κελσίου και τον πηγαίνω προς τα δεξιά..την μία μου δείχνει 185 μετά 175 μετά 190 και πάει λέγοντας..Με λίγα λόγια μέχρι να διαλέξω την θερμοκρασία που θέλω παιδεύομαι..Άλλαξα τον διακόπτη αλλά δεν έφταιγε αυτό.Ξέρετε τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## konman

Γραψε το e-nr της συσκευης.

----------


## Sthol

Επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος..Τι είναι αυτό αδελφέ;

----------


## konman

> Επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος..Τι είναι αυτό αδελφέ;



Το μοντελο της συσκευης, το γραφει καπου στη πορτα.

----------


## Sthol

http://www.neff.gr/%CF%80%CF%81%CE%B.../E16E22N0.html

Αυτός εδώ είναι..

----------


## konman

Προς το παρον θα σου προτεινα να τον αφησεις απος
ειναι το φουρνο και ας σε ταλαιπωρει.

Το προβλημα ειναι η πλακετα και αν θελεις να την 
αλλαξεις εχει 83.87€ απο την εταιρεια και αναφερει και 
τα εξης.

δεδομένα ανταλλακτικού για



Απρογραμμάτιστη πλακέτα λειτουργίας

Απαιτείται κωδικοποίηση με το λογισμικό ”iService” τη

ΥπηρεσίαςΤεχνικήΕξυπηρέτηση Πελατων

συσκευασία 1

83,87 EUR 
εμπεριέχεται 23% Φ.Π.Α.

----------

Sthol (04-10-12)

----------


## Sthol

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου

----------

